# Game Thread - Raptors at Celtics (12/12/2003)



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at BOSTON CELTICS <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/celtics/images/celtics_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr><IMG SRC="http://nhlfr.free.fr/actualites/dossiers/patinoires/fleetcenter.jpg" ALT="The FleetCenter in Boston">
*Friday, December 12, 2003, 7:30 PM EST.
FleetCenter, Boston.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet*

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jalen_rose.jpg" ALT="PG Jalen Rose"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/alvin_williams.jpg" ALT="SG Alvin Williams"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" ALT="SF Vince Carter"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/donyell_marshall.jpg" ALT="PF Donyell Marshall"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg" ALT="C Chris Bosh"></font>
<font face="verdana" size="2">Jalen Rose, Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall, Chris Bosh.


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/celtics/images/celtics_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>BOSTON CELTICS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_james.jpg" ALT="PG Mike James"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/paul_pierce.jpg" ALT="SG Paul Pierce"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jiri_welsch.jpg" ALT="SF Jiri Welsch"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vin_baker.jpg" ALT="PF Vin Baker"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mark_blount.jpg" ALT="C Mark Blount"></font>
<font face="verdana" size="2">Mike James, Paul Pierce, Jiri Welsch, Vin Baker, Mark Blount.


<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>KEY MATCHUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/act_vince_carter.jpg"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/act_paul_pierce.jpg">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="2"><B>Vince Carter vs. Paul Pierce</B>
<B>Vince Carter:</B><I> 22.7 PPG, 7.00 RPG, 5.6 APG, +17.41 EFF.</I>
<B>Paul Pierce:</B><I> 22.5 PPG, 6.90 RPG, 6.4 APG, +20.71 EFF.</I>


<B><A HREF="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teammatch?teama=tor&teamb=bos" TARGET="_blank">CLICK HERE FOR A TEAM COMPARISON OF THE TORONTO RAPTORS AND BOSTON CELTICS</A></B></FONT>

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="1"><I><U>TIP:</U> Roll mouse over player pics to see player position and name.</I></FONT>

<HR SIZE="4" WIDTH="500" COLOR="navy"><TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

If we were not hitting all of those 3 pointers the last time we faced boston it would have been a closer game then it was.. this will probably be a close one. I'm sure the raptors can pull it off.. the celtics are coming off two big wins against the nuggets and the jazz.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> If we were not hitting all of those 3 pointers the last time we faced boston it would have been a closer game then it was.. this will probably be a close one. I'm sure the raptors can pull it off.. the celtics are coming off two big wins against the nuggets and the jazz.


:werd:
then again, BOS is a one man show, so shutting down Pierce would have to be the first priority.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> :werd:
> then again, BOS is a one man show, so shutting down Pierce would have to be the first priority.



ya pretty much.. but eric williams has been playing his tail off in the two wins.. maybe he's just getting lucky 

plus vin baker can kill us down low.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Supposively Baker might not play.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> Supposively Baker might not play.


that's good news... but the game plan doesnt change IMO.. contain Pierce..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> Supposively Baker might not play.


that's good news for us.. because in the last game he killed us with his post game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i would actually be disappointed if Baker doesn't play. i wish to keep honing Bosh's skills with players worthy of the challenge.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes this should be a REALLY close ball game...Pierce is a good player and will likely hit most of his shots...so the raptors will have to try to stop him from shooting all together...i think they will win this but i dont think i would bet on it just because pierce is just too good of a ball player


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, since the Carter/Pierce matchup is the only significant one, Kevin O'Neill's gonna want to make sure Pierce doesn't get a shot off. I would say that Carter should make sure that Pierce just settles for jumpers, but he can make those shots! Carter just has to make sure Pierce doesn't get hot early in the game because when Pierce gets hot, he usually stays that way for the game.

Next, the Baker/Bosh matchup. Not as significant matchup as Carter/Pierce, but still important. Baker is averaging a double-double for the season, much like Bosh has for the past 5 games. Bosh needs to make his presence felt in the post and get those defensive rebounds. Baker can get offensive rebounds for his team. Will he play? I think he will. He was only out with the flu. Even if he doesn't play, Bosh still needs to make his presence felt on the defensive boards. 

Who's gonna win? Well, Raps of course! lol It should be close this time, but the Raps can't afford to have a sloppy start like they had for the past two games. Sure, they came out on top, but you don't wanna give the Celtics the chance because they may be a one-man team, but that "one man" can score!


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Prediction*

Raptors win 10pt+ we're even or beating the Celtics in every position...no way they can handle us...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Prediction*



> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> Raptors win 10pt+ we're even or beating the Celtics in every position...no way they can handle us...


Weren't you the same guy that said the Raptors will beat the Kings 10+ Points?


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

> Weren't you the same guy that said the Raptors will beat the Kings 10+ Points?


What the hell is your point Mattsanity?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

> Baker is averaging a double-double for the season


no he's not.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crimedog</b>!
> 
> 
> no he's not.


oh whoops! My bad! Sorry bout that! But he can get a double-double so Bosh will still have to be carfeul, IF Baker plays on Friday, which I think he will!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors have a very good shot at winning this game. We have 5 starters capable of putting up over 15 points on any given night and the Celtics have, if Baker doesn't play, one.

If Baker's out then we have an even bigger advantage because he's their main low post threat, although they still have Blount and Battie down low. We have to focus on containing them, more than Pierce, and if we do then we should win the game.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell is your point Mattsanity?


He predicts unrealistic outcomes.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Raef LaFrentz may be sidelined for season

looks like he's done...

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2003/12/09/raef_lafrentz_may_be_sidelined_for_season/


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

this jiri kid is on the rise.. they beat the sonics 126-112

holy crap pierce had 36 friggin points..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> this jiri kid is on the rise.. they beat the sonics 126-112
> 
> holy crap pierce had 36 friggin points..


Yeah, Boston's on a roll now and they will have had 2 days rest when they play us, as opposed to our 3 days rest. And it's in Boston. The C's chances of winning this game just shot up by a LOT.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boston has been looking a LOT better. What a testament to our defense if we can keep them under 100 (or our score for that matter). Pierce looks to be on a tear, he had a huge first half in particular. KO should be looking to come out very intense, ready to take it to the basket and put the Celts on their heels. Welsch can't handle Carter, hopefully we can continue our movement, making Boston pay for paying too much attention to Vince (and Rose at other times).


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This will be hell of a ballgame. Can't wait! :yes:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i'll miss this game again.. because im working..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't believe no one mentioned Mike James!! big reason why the Celts won their last few games... ok I'm basing that on stats, but I do know that he's a shooter, and he can shoot the lights out of a team if they're not careful... thank goodness Jalen Rose's 6'8"  
So who do you guys think will have a better game? Carter or Pierce?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I can't believe no one mentioned Mike James!! big reason why the Celts won their last few games... ok I'm basing that on stats, but I do know that he's a shooter, and he can shoot the lights out of a team if they're not careful... thank goodness Jalen Rose's 6'8"
> So who do you guys think will have a better game? Carter or Pierce?


Carter and the Raptors will have the better game. I'd put money on this too.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

VC is due for a HUGE game, his scoring has been steady... way TOO steady..... VC needs to have a huge game, hm, maybe 40+ points to let everyone know he does deserve all of those allstar votes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> VC is due for a HUGE game, his scoring has been steady... way TOO steady..... VC needs to have a huge game, hm, maybe 40+ points to let everyone know he does deserve all of those allstar votes.


he's been shooting a great percentage since the trade, around 55% i think, despite missing plenty of quality shots from the perimeter. the celts can't guard him, especially welsch, and carter should be in attack mode whenever he's not resting on the bench. attacking the rim and getting to the line should have been made a priority after relying a bit too much on our perimeter game, expect Carter to take it inside and punish defenders for getting in his face.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

this game is blacked out for me? you gotta be ****ing kidding.:upset: :upset: :upset: ****ing sportsnet.:dead:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> this game is blacked out for me? you gotta be ****ing kidding.:upset: :upset: :upset: ****ing sportsnet.:dead:


I'm with ya on dat one... why do WE get blacked out??


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

My ****in god. At the start of the 2nd quarter, Pierce leaves bench at around 10:30 and now theres 6 minutes and Vince finally enters. Who the hell is Vince? Some tired fatigue player? O'neill needs a god damn time management for Vince that I would agree with.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

According to Swirsky, Jordan carried the ball in almost all his possessions


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm with ya on dat one... why do WE get blacked out??


outside the 50 mile radius or whatever it is.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

68-56 Celtics Halftime. 

Raptors: "What in the bloody hell is defense? Sorry that's not part of our system. The other team that scored 16/21 is nothing"


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

VC the bright spot for the raps. defense seems abysmal. celtics looking much improved, like we were worrying.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Boston is shooting 58% with zero turnovers. They won't be able to keep that up. If the Raptors put down 56 points in the second half, I think they'll win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

down by 9 after 3. need to bear down on defense to get the win.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't yuh just love Courtside Live? :dead:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba is 10x better


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Two reasons why the Raptors will lose this game:

- Jalen Rose
- No Contesting On The Shot

Its 107-98 Celtics with 3:30 remaining in the 4th


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

rebounding/defense where art tho?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

also noticing, vince carter gets no respect from the officials.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

LoL, are you kidding me? Pierce splits free throws and now its 114-111 Celtics, Raptor's possession with 2 seconds left in the 4th. Pass it to Vince, or I'll go crazy and blame every thing on Jalen Rose


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

No, we should have won this game......come on the guy had 14 assist!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn, Vince receives the pass as usual and hits left iron as the buzzer sounds with a triumphant victory for the Celtics 114-111. What a hard fought game for the Raptors... 

What? What did I just say? They weren't even doing shiz nitz on defense and aloud easy buckets, especially in crunch time. Jalen Rose was the main cancer for the Raptor's defeat, and I got many reasons to back it up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

celts played well, at least we fought back and made it close.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

We were KILLED in the paint and on the boards, think we're gonna need some help there down the stretch!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

HAHAHA, did any one see when Baxter dunked on Mike James? When he was elevating, his body posture looked so funny


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

mattsanity [strike]has to be the lamest raptor fan ever[/strike].. stop jumping on and off the bandwagon


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

REBOUNDING IS A CONCERN.

everytime we made a stop or force the celtics to miss, we would give up a offensive rebound. That really killed us.

-Bosh had too many defensive lapse in that game. He waited too long to double team. and too many times he was out of position to get a rebound.

-jelan was just havin an awful shootin nite. had tons of assist tho.

-Donyell played a good game, but needs to rebound better.

-vince carter played great, even though he forced sum shots up. again, officials dont give him respect.

-alvin had a off-nite.

-conclusion - baxtor, donyell, bosh needs to rebound better. Help defense is a concern and needs to be addressed.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

just be thankful that both the team ahead of us (detroit) and the team behind us (phili) both lost.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

who cares about where the raps are seated right now, it's flipping mid december.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> mattsanity has to be the lamest raptor fan ever.. stop jumping on and off the bandwagon


What kind of a recap contains good things only without mentioning the bad in a loss? Oh, so you want me to say only positive things no matter how negatively they played huh?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not the worst loss of the season, for sure. The Celts were hot tonight and we kept it close for pretty much the whole game.

Donyell is such a great player. We couldn't ask more from him. He plays inside, he plays outside, he shoots like a guard... I think he has established himself as the teams second scoring option at this point, until Jalen gets his stroke back. Jalen shoot very poorly tonight but nevertheless had 14, count em 14 assists and only 3 turnovers. He only contributed 3 points but he assisted on at least 28, so that's not so bad all things considered. 

We didn't contain in the first half and those extra points the Green scored were eventually what broke our back in the fourth. When you allow a team to shoot 50% and grab 51 (!) rebounds you put yourself in a bad position. We didn't do an awful job rebounding, really, but we allowed 14 offensive boards and those almost always equal big points.

Carter played *excellent* basketball for us tonight. He challenged PP and nailed some difficult, trademark shots. He played inside and outside and was a difference maker in the fourth Q.

How about Lonny B? In 20 minutes he ripped-down 6 boards and added 13 points. Plus, he was 5-7 from the charity stripe, which is a nice, nice thing to see. I've seen him practicing free throws in pre-game and at the Flight Deck several times now on TV and I hope he keeps it up. He has a knack for getting to the line and it helped us to the tune of 5 extra points tonight. Very good for us.

I wonder if maybe we should look at having Morris Peterson starting at small forward and moving Vince back to shooting guard. Alvin still has that pass-first mentality and I wonder what having a scorer in his place would do for our lineup. I know he has been a rock for our franchise for the last years and it would hurt him to lose a starting spot, but with Jalen shooting this badly so far we could use some better touch at the off-guard. I thought Mo Pete was *great* in his minutes tonight and as much as KO likes him coming off the bench, Mo has been a great starter for us over the last couple of seasons and I think he is ready to resume that role.

I'm not really upset about this loss. Boston has been playing some inspired ball as of late but we still managed to challenge them. Vince was stellar, Yell was a menace... this is still very much a high-seed playoff team.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

we are kinda stuck needing Alvin's defence. Without him, little guys would be running through every seem in our d

And Marshall is constantly on the outside of his man in our own end. He needs to learn how to box out, or rotate to his position faster on shots. Actually, nobody on our team can box out.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> mattsanity has to be the lamest...ever..


[strike]I agree.[/strike]


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree.


Wow, how many times have you attacked me for no particular reasons? You're too damn protected, obviously because your a "112 times voted 4 star supporting member" so therefore, you can flame any one you want. It's my honor to bestow you a 1 star for an unceasing negative grudge on me but you wouldn't care obviously. Go ahead, give me a 1 star, since you "hate" me.


----------

